#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Attractions >  >  Best adventourous travel places in Sri Lanka?

## Tharsi

I love to travel especially when it comes down to adventurous travel it makes me go to the moon and back like a feel!

Could somebody tell me the best adventurous travel destinations you have ever traveled so far?

----------


## RyanRay

Ella, Kitulgala, Habarana are adventure destination in sri lanka

----------


## Bhavya

> Ella, Kitulgala, Habarana are adventure destination in sri lanka


I went to Habarana, it's really amazing place, love it very much, Wish to visit Ella some day.

----------

